# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met PAAZ (Amphia Ziekenhuis)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
PAAZ (Amphia Ziekenhuis)
Molengracht 21
Breda

Bezoek de website van Amphia Ziekenhuis


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met PAAZ (Amphia Ziekenhuis).*

----------


## David7

Ik lag in het ziekenhuis met gezondheidsproblemen die naar huis gaan onmogelijk maakte en heb toch de keus gekregen tussen naar de paaz te gaan of naar huis en heb niet de optie gekregen voor een normale afdeling te kiezen (de psychiater dacht dat mijn geheugen niet goed werkte en dat dat door een ongeluk van jaren geleden kwam en wilde dat onderzoeken. Ik wist dat dat niet zo was (en bleek ook gelijk te hebben), maar was doodziek en durfde niet te kiezen voor naar huis gaan met alle mogelijk dodelijke (letterlijk) gevolgen van dien). Ik heb er nu en blijf daar altijd last van houden. Ga ook nog een klacht bij het tuchtcollege deponeren, aangezien de klachtencommissie van dit ziekenhuis de psychiater napraat in hun conclusie. Ik ben aan de gezondheidsproblemen meer dan prima geholpen, dus dan verwacht je zoiets niet. Zo'n verhaal als het mijne zal geen dagelijkse kost zijn, maar wees gewaarschuwd.

----------

